
One-Nanometer Gate Dimensions for Transistors Have Been Achieved - FollowSteph3
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/materials/onenanometer-gate-dimensions-for-transistors-have-been-achieved
======
libeclipse
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12657336)

